# CEM Products celebrates Black Friday early



## CEM Store (Nov 17, 2011)

Black Friday comes early at CEMproducts! Enjoy 25% off our entire line up of ancillaries and peptides Nov. 17th-23rd! Do not miss out on this deal. 

Welcome to CEMproducts.com!

**TWITTER FOLLOWERS**
 Mention us on twitter to receive an additional 5% off personalized promocode. Mentioning us will also automatically get you entered for your chance to win a 50% off promocode! Follow us on twitter: @cemproducts


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 21, 2011)

Let's bump!


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 23, 2011)

Bumps!


----------

